# Airport Transfers/trains/transport



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all,
We need to get from either Oporto or Lisbon airport to a village near Tomar during the summer holidays, 2 adults and 1 child. What are your travel experiences: transfers/trains etc. and can anyone recommend any transfer companies that do not charge the earth please?

I will be travelling with my elderly mum and 6 year old child with suitcases etc so need it to be as simple as possible. For example, how many change overs would we need to make on trains ??
Thank-you, Claire


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Train services are pretty good here in PT.

https://www.cp.pt/passageiros/en/train-times


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

p9cbs said:


> Hi all,
> We need to get from either Oporto or Lisbon airport to a village near Tomar during the summer holidays, 2 adults and 1 child. What are your travel experiences: transfers/trains etc. and can anyone recommend any transfer companies that do not charge the earth please?
> 
> I will be travelling with my elderly mum and 6 year old child with suitcases etc so need it to be as simple as possible. For example, how many change overs would we need to make on trains ??
> Thank-you, Claire


I sent you a PM ... did you receive it?


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Least hassle will be Lisbon; short taxi from the airport to Oriente train station and catch a regional train direct to Tomar with no changes, takes about 2 hrs. Your mother is eligible for an OAP ticket.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank-you Centralbound. So that is one taxi and one train then straight to Tomar is it? That sounds easy enough and I have no doubt much cheaper than a private transfer company. The cheapest I have found for 3 passengers from Lisbon to Tomar is 144 euros each way (not to bad as some companies charge 300 euros each way)


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, taxi rank outside departures, couple of minutes to Oriente, €10-12 ish depending on luggage. The train stops at every donkey shed on the way but terminates in Tomar. There's a faster train but you will have to change at Entroncamento. Take a drink with you, there probably won't be a buffet car. There's an English version of the CP site linked above. Fares are cheap.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Remember too that over 65s pay half fares.


----------

